

Lennart Poettering interview on systemd [video] - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm68XYskgH8&t=2100

======
anonbanker
some day, the yung'uns are going to look back at LP, and put him in the same
category as K & R, Pike, Carsten Haitzler, or other visionaries.

And I'll have to patiently explain how this man wrote an RPC-backdoor for the
GPL via systemd, and is no friend of GNU or any project that he doesn't own or
co-opt.

Then I'll show the youtube video where he hijacked some poor German guy's
talk, so he could say fun gems such as "if you don't like logind, you must
obviously hate the disabled". If they still like him after that, I'll give up
talking, and marvel at their cognitive dissonance.

